# Safe shampoo alternative?



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4719108_oatmeal-shampoo-dogs.html

Ive heard that baths could dry out the hedgies skin alot so would this with maybe some oil mixed in be ok to use? especially when they are quilling because they oatmeal can help to sooth it?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine all love the Aveeno powder that you add to the tub water. I use a plastic kids cup to pour it over them, except the face and ears. You do not rinse it off so they run around which makes bath time relaxing. Especially if there is a rubber duckie to push around! :mrgreen:

http://www.aveeno.com/skincare/products ... -treatment

*I don't like the baby formula because it has mineral oil in it...


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

I couldn't find the ingredients.... is it just finely ground up oatmeal powder?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Basically. 
I use the Aveeno Baby wash.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

sarahbear said:


> I couldn't find the ingredients.... is it just finely ground up oatmeal powder?


I use the first one listed and yes, it's pure oatmeal. They come out so clean and fluffy. :mrgreen:

http://www.drugstore.com/aveeno-soothin ... veeno+bath
*
Aveeno Soothing Bath Treatment, Single Use Packets:*
Active Ingredients: Colloidal Oatmeal (100%)

*Aveeno Baby Soothing Bath Treatment, Single Use Packets:*
Active Ingredients: Colloidal Oatmeal (43%) (Skin Protectant)
Inactive Ingredients: Mineral Oil (Paraffinum Liquidum), Calcium Silicate (Anticaking Agent), Laureth 4

*Aveeno Baby Wash:*
Water, PEG 80 Sorbitan Laurate, Laureth Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, PEG 150 Distearate, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Extract, Sodium Lauroampho PG Acetate Phosphate, Tetrasodium EDTA, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate

*Aveeno Baby Cleansing Therapy Moisturizing Wash, Scent Free:*
Water, Sodium Trideceth Sulfate, Capric/Caprylic Triglyceride, Glycerin, Sodium Lauroamphoacetate, Sodium Chloride, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Flour, Laureth 2, Citric Acid, Cyamopsis Tetragonoloba (Guar Gum), Ceramide NP, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Extract, Panthenol, Sodium Benzoate, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

So would it be possible to make my own? My mom has a machine for making flour so it would probably be just as fine


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

sarahbear said:


> So would it be possible to make my own? My mom has a machine for making flour so it would probably be just as fine


Interesting question! I looked it up and found this information but I don't know if it's a proper method or not. If you try it let me know. 
http://colloidaloatmeal.com/make_your_o ... atmeal.htm


----------

